# Reinstall Xp On Dell Latitude Cpi



## nthorpe (Sep 14, 2008)

I Want To Reinstall Xp On My Dell Latitude Cpi, But When I Restart My Computer And Press Ctrl + F11 It Does Not Do Anything. What Are The Step I Should Go Throught To Reinstalling Xp? I Do Not Have The Xp Setup Cd Either. I Just Need To Know The Step Of How To Go About Reinstalling It.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

If you do not have the Dell Restore facility ( and not all Dells do ) you will have to get a Reinstallation CD from Dell. You can request one here

For more on the Restoreation feature see this

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn

This is a great guide for reinstalling on a Dell: http://www.djdenham.com/Install Procedures.htm

This is a site that walks you thru a simulated XP installation:
http://www.echoproject.net/en/software/catalog.html


----------

